
Poisoned Bread - frafart
https://medium.com/@francisco.rafart/poisoned-bread-37a4b4ee60bd
======
gshdg
If everyone acted that way we wouldn’t have supermarket checkouts, clean
bathrooms, or trash pickup. And a whole lot more people would be unemployed.

